# Love Me Some Food Face!



## RuthieHurry (Sep 1, 2011)

Crazy? Maybe. But I sure do love to see a happy tortoise with a food face. It just makes me giggle.
This is Franky after a meal of cactus pad and fruit, with some greens mixed in:





I KNOW there are others like me out there. Show us YOUR tort's food face and make the world a better place, one giggle at a time!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tiago never gets like that [I think he has OCD] lol..im joking but what a cutie he looks like that!


----------



## RuthieHurry (Sep 1, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Tiago never gets like that [I think he has OCD] lol..im joking but what a cutie he looks like that!



Now I figured if ANYONE had a food face picture, you'd have one of Tiago!


----------



## sahdjb (Sep 1, 2011)

I too, LOVE food face!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 1, 2011)

RuthieHurry said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > Tiago never gets like that [I think he has OCD] lol..im joking but what a cutie he looks like that!
> ...



HHAAAHHAA noo...noo i have never caught Tiago with a food face he loves his food to much to waste it  
i went on facebook and liked Frankenstein "Franky" Sulcata Hurry and wrote on the wall!  i liked it as ''Tiago Tort''


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bowser when she was a baby at a month old with green food face!





And a recent pic of Bowser with a squash food face


----------



## RuthieHurry (Sep 1, 2011)

Aww. Bowser's food faces look like he's saying, "Give me more!!!"


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 1, 2011)

RuthieHurry said:


> Aww. Bowser's food faces look like he's saying, "Give me more!!!"



She was! That pic was after she ate a couple of pieces, but she ended up eating almost the whole squash, lol


----------

